# LHC - LifeHealthcare Group



## System (20 November 2013)

LifeHealthcare Group is a specialised distributor of high end medical devices in Australia and New Zealand. LifeHealthcare sells its products to customers including surgeons, hospitals and other medical specialists via 62 specialty focussed sales representatives. 

http://www.lifehealthcare.com.au

LifeHealthcare Group Limited (LHC) is expected to list on the ASX on December 5th, 2013.


----------



## luutzu (15 July 2016)

System said:


> LifeHealthcare Group is a specialised distributor of high end medical devices in Australia and New Zealand. LifeHealthcare sells its products to customers including surgeons, hospitals and other medical specialists via 62 specialty focussed sales representatives.
> 
> http://www.lifehealthcare.com.au
> 
> LifeHealthcare Group Limited (LHC) is expected to list on the ASX on December 5th, 2013.




Might be something here.


----------



## jjbinks (27 December 2017)

They seem to deliver diverse range of products. performing well.


----------



## greggles (6 February 2018)

Some good news for LHC holders on an ugly day for the market as a whole. LifeHealthcare Group is to be taken over at $3.75 a share by Pacific Health Supplies BidCo Pty Limited, an entity wholly-owned by funds advised by Pacific Equity Partners. This represents about a 46% premium on yesterday's close of $2.57.

A good result for anyone who bought into LHC in the last couple of years.


----------



## System (29 May 2018)

On May 28th, 2018, LifeHealthcare Group Limited (LHC) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between the Company and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in the Company by Pacific Health Supplies BidCo Pty Limited.


----------

